# Wiring Transfer Switch



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a six circuit Emer-Gen manual transfer switch wired into my home. Several of the circuits on the transfer switch are well below capacity. Can I have an electrician safely/legally wire additional more than one house circuit to each circuit on the manual transfer switch?

Thanks


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,

I suspect that's code dependent. Best to ask your electrician. Technically it's possible of course but there are drawbacks to having multiple circuits wired to the same breaker. I'm pretty sure there are breakers on the market that fit two circuits in a single unit. You'll be able to fit more circuits in your transfer switch and each still has a breaker. My transfer switch uses standard breakers so for me it's an option I've considered. Perhaps your switch is different.

Good luck,

Sander


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

JackRuf,

Your panel manufacturer may offer an interlock breaker as an option. You could then run ANY circuit in your home, and eliminate the panel you now have.


----------

